# Information please - cost of FET



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello All

I am trying to do some reasearch and not sure where to start!?!   

DH and I are going for our first FET (medicated), we have an appointment on the 13th of March to start the process.

Our NHS funding has all been used (one ICIS cycle- does not cover any FET unfortunalty!)

Our clinic has said that including meds the cost will be approx £1300.

I have seen a few posts were they have said FET with meds is only about £500 - £600.

Would anyone mind letting me know how much they paid??

How can they justify this price difference if clincics are charging 5 / 6 hundred pounds

Thanks 

Spangle.xxx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi spangle am inthe middle of my med fet and mine cost 1053 ! i know its really pricey isnt it am haveing my treatment in liverpool xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Each of our unmedicated "natural" FET cost £900...

I did have to have meds during 2ww eg cyclogest, ovitrelle and crinone as well as clexane and prednisolone but I got these on nhs prescription (despite having private treatment) but if we'd had to pay for these obviously this would've bumped the price of our FETs up.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Spangle  

My clinic have quoted me £800 for a medicated FET then there is a HFEA fee to be added to that making it £905 in total.

 for your appt on the 13th & lots of            for your FET.

Erica.xx


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Spangle,

I am due to pick up my drugs today at 2 ready for FET.  We are doing this private as our NHS funding still hasnt come through!!!

For the drugs plus HFEA charge its going to cost me £950.00

Good luck for your cycle

Jacks


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Thank you for the info, at least I can ask them to justify the costs as it does appear to be cheaper elsewhere and I am sure they will not offer me any greater guarantee of a   !!!

I have also contacted my GP to see if they would fund the drugs - waiting for an answer, if you don't ask you don't get! Thought it was worth a try!

JacksJ and Christinahagan best of luck for your FET     for your  , keep me posted!

Minxy, best of luck for IVF in April  

Erica, stay   and good luck with your next tx.

Sending lots of    and   to you all.

Lets hope 2007 is the year for us all.

Love Spangle.xxx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya

I've just been quoted £1000 for a medicated FET.

I'm at the Cromwell Darlington.

Hope that helps.

Good luck
Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

We have now had our consultation and start the good old injections on Monday for down regging!!!

We are having Buserelin for down regging, progynova tablets and the support drug is being changed to Crinone gel this time instead of the good old   bombs - cyclogest!!!! Crinone offers extra support to maintain the pg apparently, hoping this will make the difference this time........... 

Anyways the cost is going to be as follows:
FET - £895
HFEA Fee - £104.50 (not sure what this fee is all about - but everyone pays this)
Drugs approx - £260.00

But if we get a   we will need to buy more drugs - but that is a small price to pay.

Asked clinic why prices vary so much do not think I got a valid answer really   
They said it was down to how much the clinic pay for their equipment, costs from their suppliers etc! 

Did not argue as just want to get on with the treatment but I think we should call for some kind of regulation, fertility   on cost, not only is the NHS funding inconsistent across the country it is unfair , if you are going private that clinics should have a licence to print money!!!!  

Checked with GP - they can prescribe some drugs but in the law of the s** not any of the drugs we require!!!!

If all goes to plan then we will be testing early May.

 everyone and thanks for taking the time to reply.   for lots of  , please keep me posted.

Lots of Love and  

Spangle xxxx.


----------

